# Bathroom renovation



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have finally started my bathroom renovation. This house was built in 1952 by my husbands grandfather and it had not been updated other than removing tile from the wall and paint. This was a very sad bathroom in desperate need of repair. as you will see by the pictures there was a problem in the laundry room with the floor. It use to have vinyl tile I thought that the subfloor was going to be severly damaged by water and I could swear that I could see the ground behind the washer. When we pulled up the tile we found hardwood flooring. The same hardwood that was throughout the rest of the house. The hardwood took a beating around the washer and dryer and we had to cut parts of it out but the subfloor was in very sturdy pretty much perfect condition. My husband commented that his grandfather built this place like a brick sh*t house ha ha ha! We thought there was going to be way more work then there is ending up to be. We are not changing the layout of the bathroom and some of the plumbing needs to be replaced but not nearly what we thought before we started. So far we have gutted the place we put the toilet back down because its our only bathroom in the house. Yesterday was demo day today we will be fixing the damaged spots in the floor and hanging drywall. 
Our plan is to put a nice jetted tub in, a smaller vanity, tile floor, new toilet. Here are pictures of before and the progress so far. 

This is the before pics sorry for the quality taken with my camera phone

















you can see the damage that the washer has done to the floor.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

So here is the bathroom after demo. 















here you can see where they had changed the hot water line from galvanized to copper strange placement though. 








this is the part we had to cut out we will be putting down plywood here I was suprised that the subfloor was in as decent shape as it is.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the bathroom after demo

























there will be more pictures to follow tonight.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

and if you were wondering I am doing the reno just as much as my husband is.


----------



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like your doing it right :thumbsup:
Tearing it down, starting from scratch.
(also using firestops as shelves for your beer, while working of course) :thumbup:


good luck!


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

HABSFAN2006 said:


> Looks like your doing it right :thumbsup:
> Tearing it down, starting from scratch.
> (also using firestops as shelves for your beer, while working of course) :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks... We figured it was the only way to do it right. and yes you HAVE to have good beer when you are working hard its a MUST!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Good progress so far! Keep us posted.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I suggest putting a cap on the gas dryer supply line, just for remodeling. Just to be safe, I always do in case of children. Your H.W. H. gas supply flex tubing is too sharp a bend at the transition, needs a elbow fitting there. While you are there, add a drip/dirt leg on each to catch any water vapor or dirt from entering your appliances and shortening their burners' life. 
Be safe, G


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

GBAR in WA said:


> I suggest putting a cap on the gas dryer supply line, just for remodeling. Just to be safe, I always do in case of children. Your H.W. H. gas supply flex tubing is too sharp a bend at the transition, needs a elbow fitting there. While you are there, add a drip/dirt leg on each to catch any water vapor or dirt from entering your appliances and shortening their burners' life.
> Be safe, G


I think the gas line you are seeing is for the furnace not the hot water heater. and it looks like a sharp bend but its not just looks that way in the picture. I agree about caping the pipe and I will mention it to my husband. We have hung some drywall some has to wait till all the rest of the plumbing is fixed. We figured while we are under the house and changing out plumbing to the vanity and bathtub we would replace all of the galvanized pipe yes this adds some time to our reno but as of right now we still have access to the tub and toilet. Waiting now on the permit to change out the lines. I am going to be doing some research on the plumbing forum. 

we also decided to go with Ditra for the underlayment for the tile. I had done a lot of research and chatted with some great guys on this forum on how to do it. Other than the Ditra costing more than we would have liked I am sure it was the better choice. 

We had to frame out a small section of wall because of the new bathtub skirt being a little wider then the existing tub. This was the first time I had worked with framing but it was fun. I am a realy go to it get it done girl. Love this stuff power tools are my friend. So is the internet and the people here giving me advice and tips on how to do it right.

We are expecting the permit to come in today but I think we are going to start on replaceing the stuff today. I am sure that the permit will go through we haven't had a problem getting them so far for any of the renovations we have done even the electrical. My husband is an journeyman electriction and worked along side a seasoned one. it was I would say one of our least favorite projects yet. 

I didnt take pics today because there wasnt much to see other than a couple of walls with sheetrock up. I will be sure to take more tonight. when we have made more progress.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well the last few days of the reno have consisted of COUNTLESS trips to Home depot for pipes and fittings for the complete plumbing re do and countless hours under the house in the crawlspace. We havent had water in the house since Saturday morning and last night about 11:30pm got the cold water going in the kitchen sink. Todays project is to finish the hot water lines so we can get them back on too. This unexpected project has cost us about $550.00 extra that we werent accounting for. We have removed the old cast iron bathtub and fixed the floor that was damaged under the bathtub. Today we are building a new wall for the water lines and drain for the washer. This has been SLOW GOING due to only being able to work on it after my husband and I get off work. My father has come to help as well now and things are moving a little faster then they were. I am looking forward to getting my new jetted bathtub installed today we should be ready to close up the rest of the walls and mud and tape by friday and then on to the tile work this weekend I am seriously hoping that the tile will be a much easier prodject then the plumbing. I would post pictures but there still is not much difference in the pictures that I have already posted. The one thing I know is I better like this bathroom a lot because this is hard work.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

So here are some more pictures of our progress.

We finished all the plumbing except the water for the shower and the vanity as we wont hook them up till the tile done and the vanity is in. 
Here is the wall without the cast iron bath tub. and let me tell you that was a chore to get out. It took four people to get it on to the handtruck and out the door. We replaced the insulation as it had old rockwool insulation and the space is now ready for the tub. We ran into a problem though..... there was no drywall below the tub line and we cant put any back in due to the bathtub will not fit if we do. I am sure that it will be fine as it was fine all those years without it before. One funny thing was when we ripped the drywal out of the tub surround we found an old tube of colgate tooth cream (toothpaste) from the 1940's probably dropped back there when the house was built. I am keeping it. Anyway on to the picture.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Installed the new jetted tub! It felt so great to have things starting to go back together. we put up some more drywall and had to take a piece out again because we forgot about bracing the water lines behind the wall. Rookie mistake I know but its live and learn right? Now the next step in this process is to finish mudding and taping the walls install the rest of the plywood on the floor and start the tiling project. I am thinking we will be done with tiling by the end of the weekend. Here are a couple more pictures. 








I am loving my new tub


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Quad, there should not be any drywall below/behind the tub. The tub should be installed and attached to the wall framing. Then the wet areas should have cement board installed, with the edge of the board going over the tub lip, but not resting directly on top of the deck.


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Quad, just seen your last update of bathroom pics. Is that regular sheetrock? Bathrooms should have mold/mildew resistant Sheetrock since it is in a wet environment(steam/condensation from shower). If you already have it all up, I think there is a spray/roll on protector that you can use to get the same effect.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

its mold resistant sheetrock. we I think we put the lettering on the wrong side though. We are putting hardibacker in the shower surround and plywood Ditra and tile on the floor. made a late night trip to HD to pick up the tile and stuff to install it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You installed the tub the correct way, before drywall, as said by Green Giant. You can Red-guard over the cbu, otherwise it's supposed to have a plastic vapor barrier behind it. Did you run a separate breaker/wire for the tub's heater and motor? Or is there access from below?
CA tubs break into manageable sized chunks with 8-10 well placed hits in the corners, unless the purpose is to reuse it (green).
Be safe, G


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> You installed the tub the correct way, before drywall, as said by Green Giant. You can Red-guard over the cbu, otherwise it's supposed to have a plastic vapor barrier behind it. Did you run a separate breaker/wire for the tub's heater and motor? Or is there access from below?
> CA tubs break into manageable sized chunks with 8-10 well placed hits in the corners, unless the purpose is to reuse it (green).
> Be safe, G


I will use the redgard (that stuff is expensive) and yes we are putting in a dedicated 15 amp GFI circuit for the tub. (hubby is a journeyman electrition) I am not doing everything right and by the book but I am sure it will all be ok in the end. thanks everyone for taking interest in my little bathroom reno.


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

We have most of the drywall done and ready to prime and paint we did a no no on the flooring. We didn't want to tear up all the hardwood so we put 1/4 outdoor rated plywood on the floor and today we are putting the Ditra underlayment down and then tiling later tonight so that it can cure over night and ready for grout tomorrow. I am very ready for the batroom to be done. Because we only have one bathroom it has been just a nightmare. I had to go to the laundromat to do laundry as the laundry room is getting the flooring done too. We have had use of the bath and toilet most of the time. I know we would have been done if we didnt re do the plumbing in the whole house. I took more pics later on today. Its starting to look like a bathroom again.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey there - wanted to check in and see how things were going along?


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey! things went GREAT! I will update tonight wtih the rest of the pictures and the finished product! I love my bathroom.


----------

